# A look into our 210 reef....



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

A look into our 210 reef after 50lbs of rock and various sps corals, and the such, were removed to aquascape our 90g newly set up cube. (that will be another video) 
Hope you enjoy my first video 

210g Reef - YouTube


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Tank looks great man! Some big colonies. How old is this setup?


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Very Beautiful Tank!


----------

